# Qualité du son avec Spotify



## iJof (24 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
Je pose une simple question aux possesseurs d'un HomePod : j'ai lu que le son de l'appareil était nettement amélioré lorsque l'on est abonné à Apple Music et que l'on en diffuse directement le son.

Or, étant abonné à Spotify que je préfère à Apple Music, le traitement du son ne serait pas le même, et diffuser la musique de Spotify via AirPlay serait décevant. 

Des personnes peuvent-elles témoigner ?

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Anthony (26 Août 2019)

iJof a dit:


> j'ai lu que le son de l'appareil était nettement amélioré lorsque l'on est abonné à Apple Music et que l'on en diffuse directement le son.



Ce n'est pas exactement ça. Quelques articles : 

- https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/05/homepod-un-ordinateur-audio-103862
- https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/quest-ce-qui-est-mieux-quun-homepod-deux-homepod-104352


----------



## iJof (26 Août 2019)

Merci Anthony de m'avoir fait l'honneur de répondre ! 

Donc un traitement particulier serait appliqué au son issu d'Apple Music… Rooh j'hésite c'est affreux, j'ai peur que cela fasse doublon avec une enceinte Bluetooth (BeoPlay P6) même si je sais que le HomePod ne l'est pas… Je passe ma vie à hésiter de toute façon.


----------



## Anthony (26 Août 2019)

iJof a dit:


> Donc un traitement particulier serait appliqué au son issu d'Apple Music



La différence n'est pas incroyable non plus, franchement.


----------



## iJof (26 Août 2019)

Je vois, après utiliser le HomePod via AirPlay est loin de me déranger, donc si le son reste excellent…
J'aime avoir un son clair et précis, avec des basses présentes mais pas écrasantes, mais sans m'embêter avec un système Hi-Fi. Je vais encore réfléchir. 

Encore merci.


----------



## antho63 (27 Août 2019)

Je suis un ex-Spotify convaincu qui est passé à Apple Music fin d'année dernière.
Qu'est-ce qui pour toi fait que Spotify est mieux qu'Apple Music ? Sachant qu'Apple Music est 20 € moins cher à l'année...


----------



## iJof (1 Septembre 2019)

Je préfère l'interface de Spotify ainsi que l'absence de latence quand on change de chanson.
Mais je fais partie d'un groupe familial, donc à prix réduit (2,5 €/mois). 

Cela dit je suis en parallèle en période d'essai pour Apple Music, afin d'en profiter sur mes nouveaux HomePods. C'est magique, mais l'absence d'égaliseur gêne un peu sur certaines chansons, qui se retrouvent avec énormément de basses. C'est parfait sur d'autres.


----------



## winchestermann (9 Décembre 2019)

iJof a dit:


> Je vois, après utiliser le HomePod via AirPlay est loin de me déranger, donc si le son reste excellent…
> J'aime avoir un son clair et précis, avec des basses présentes mais pas écrasantes, mais sans m'embêter avec un système Hi-Fi. Je vais encore réfléchir.
> 
> Encore merci.


Attention quand même, le HomePod est mono donc si l'on veut avoir un semblant de hifi, il faut en acheter deux pour avoir la stéréo.
Je l'ai essayé en Apple Store avec un baladeur rhifi dont le son lit des fichiers FLAC jusqu'à 24/192 gHz donc autrement mieux que le son d'un iPhone, ainsi que Tidal, le son sortait très faiblement donc inutilisable. Le vendeur était très gêné. Au bout d'un moment, il m'a conseillé de rester dans l'environnement Apple ce que je ne veux pas faire au moins pour la musique.


----------



## Anthony (9 Décembre 2019)

winchestermann a dit:


> le HomePod est mono



Pas _vraiment_, voir liens ci-dessus.



winchestermann a dit:


> donc si l'on veut avoir un semblant de hifi



Qualification qui n'a rien à avoir avec la stéréo, m'enfin…



winchestermann a dit:


> Je l'ai essayé en Apple Store avec un baladeur rhifi dont le son lit des fichiers FLAC jusqu'à 24/192 gHz



C'est quoi, ce baladeur capable de lire jusqu'à 24/192 et de diffuser de la musique en AirPlay ? (Sachant qu'AirPlay ne décode pas en 24/192.) (Mais c'est une vraie question par ailleurs.)


----------

